#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<tuxcrafter> hello, guys I am looking for those stickers you can put on your computer with ubuntu markething
<tuxcrafter> those little things like MS designed for *** crap :-D
<elkbuntu> tuxcrafter, system76.com > /etc > Free Stuff :)
<KenSentMe> tuxcrafter, i have some
<tuxcrafter> links?
<KenSentMe> tuxcrafter, you're dutch right
<tuxcrafter> yes
<KenSentMe> tuxcrafter, come to the ubuntu-nl channel
<tuxcrafter> oke
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-06
<elkbuntu> omfg... ubuntu muslim edition finally happened?
<tonyyarusso> oh really?
<Madpilot> link?
<elkbuntu> ubuntume.com
<crimsun> neat
<crimsun> that it includes multiverse software by default is a bit of a headache (!), but neat otherwise
<elkbuntu> i am very much *not* looking forward to this hitting Sounder :-/
<tonyyarusso> heh, might be interesting
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, sure. not necessarily in a CoC kind of way, however
<Madpilot> interesting in the sense of the famous Chinese curse, perhaps :)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Do MLs get moderated ever?
<Madpilot> I predict a few of sounder's better-known quasi-trolls will be very excited about this
<tonyyarusso> how did you hear, btw?
<tonyyarusso> @elkbuntu
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: most are, actually. We just don't proclaim our presence loudly ;)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: If figured most would be, but wasn't sure if the really big ones could be
<elkbuntu> roflmao @ the new eler
<beuno> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> beuno, pong
<beuno> hey there, it's the first time I can actually get a hold of you  :D
<beuno> just wanted to see if you could help me a bit get this UWN situation back on track
<beuno> I'm not 100% sure what to do, or how much I should do
<beuno> I've been helping out with it for months, just it suddenly seems I'm the only one pushing forward, and I'm not used to being "editor"
<elkbuntu> im not really in a time situation to do so at the moment either. best thing would be to try contact corey aka burgundavia
<beuno> yes, he basically said "go, have fun, run it by me before publishing"
<beuno> no biggie though, I'll keep working on it and bugging people I can get a hold of
<beuno> thanks
<elkbuntu> gah. i really dont have the spare time at the moment to tutor you in something i've never done myself :-/
<beuno> np, I'll figure it out
<beuno> I think it's more of a "I'm not sure how many decisions I should take" then actuallt knowing "what to do"
* beuno spots a somerville32_ in the distance
<beuno> lionel: :D
<lionel> hi beuno :)
<lionel> I noticed you were there just after adding you in my jabber contacts :)
<beuno> I can multitask sometimes, hehehe
<beuno> I just replied to your email
<lionel> cool
<beuno> but basically I'm waiting for Corey to wake up (literally I think)
<beuno> and I'm sure mrevell can help me put some presure on the whole thing  ;)
<lionel> Oh cool
<mrevell> hmph?
<mrevell> beuno: How can I help?
<beuno> I got UWN #30 up to a stage I think it can be published, and I want to get that out ASAP so we can start working on "current" news
<beuno> aka #31
<beuno> but I need someone with more "authority" then myself to take a peak, and then move the strings necesary to get it out in the wild  :)
<mrevell> beuno: right, well, I have no authority but I'll happily take a look :)
<beuno> mrevell: great, I appreciate it
<beuno> I'll nag Corey all day then
<lionel> beuno: sorry, I was disconnected
<beuno> lionel: np, maybe you can help proof-reading UWN #30 too
<lionel> beuno: I will read it again later today
<lionel> what do we need for #31 ?
<lionel> we are missing articles I think :)
<beuno> lionel: I haven't started making a "todo" list, but an easy thing to start with would be "In The Press"
<beuno> basically search for articles about Ubuntu on different sources, and write up a small summary
<beuno> but, from March 1st til today
<beuno> google news usually behaves pretty well
<lionel> hehe :)
<beuno> I don't want to open the UWN 31 wiki yet thou, might create confusion
<lionel> I agree
<mindspin> http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/85411
<mindspin> its german and needs translation ;-)
<mindspin> basically its about canonicals business model
<mindspin> and the linspire deal
<beuno> mindspin: maybe a link to it, with a small summary in english wouldn't be bad
<beuno> can you write it up and email it to me?
<mindspin> sure
<mindspin> mail addy?
<beuno> :)  thanks mindspin
<beuno> argentina@gmail
<mindspin> saved
* beuno is glad to see the UWN moving again
<lionel> :)
<beuno> anyway, gonno head off to the office
<beuno> I'll be back in an hour or so
<beuno> jenda!
* meatballhat gasps
<jenda> beuno!
<jenda> :)
<beuno> how are you?
<jenda> tired, cold...
<jenda> great :)
<beuno> are you back already?
<jenda> yp
<jenda> yup
<jenda> cut it a bit short ;)
<beuno> I imagined  :D
<beuno> did you have to go back throu bangladesh?
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> Nope
<jenda> That's teh other way ;)
<beuno> aah, sorry, I was under the impression you had to go back through there  :/
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Not at all - flew from Colombo to Mumbai, then Moscow and home.
<beuno> well, I'm sorry the trip didn't work out as planned
<beuno> but I'm glad to have you back  :p
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It was a great trip all the same
* beuno checks his inbox for pictures
<beuno> nothing  :(
<jenda> I'll upload them :)
<beuno> hehe, no hurries
<beuno> jenda: are you ready to get your crafty hands to work?   I need help getting the UWN published  :D
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> umm
<jenda> I hope no is an option :)
<jenda> I didn't even wash yet ;)
<beuno> I'm not picky...   :p
<jenda> hahaha
<beuno> np, I have a meeting in 30 minutes anyway
* beuno goes to his corner
<MenZa> jenda: welcome back :D
<jenda> thx :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-07
<pedrovox> hello! 
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> I'm just catching up.
<jenda> somerville32_: what's up with the UWN?
<jenda> what's 'leave'? :)
* somerville32 yawns.
<beuno> jenda: ping
<jenda> beuno: pong
<beuno> clean?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> not really... but I guess I could help out a bit.
<beuno> hehe
<beuno> well, I saw you inquiered about the UWN earlier
<beuno> got any answers?
<jenda> nope...
<jenda> somerville32_?
<beuno> ok, well, I can tell you this much
<jenda> he appeared, yawned, and disappeared...
<beuno> I got UWN #30 as finished as possible
<jenda> I saw your email to u-m
<jenda> cool
<beuno> sent a mail to Corey for him to approve it
<beuno> and now I'm waiting for it to go out to get working on 31
<jenda> neat
<beuno> because 30 is so out of date that it's impossible/useless
<beuno> but it would be nice to get it moving
<jenda> hmm
<beuno> for which I need Corey, which I haven't seen in days
<beuno> and somerville32 is... well... on leave
<jenda> I think you should take initiative and release it guerilla style when Corey isn't around.
<jenda> it's no biggie, really.
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> well, I'm not sure HOW to release it  :p
<beuno> and maybe you can proof read it?   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue30
<beuno> just so I can blame you for any mistakes  :D
<beuno> jenda, what did you mean by:  <jenda> I think you should take initiative and release it guerilla style when Corey isn't around.
<jenda> I meant, send it, Corey or no Corey, if he's missing.
<beuno> jenda: I'm not familiar with that part of the process
<beuno> send it to where?
<beuno> fridge?  ubuntu-news?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ask someone who is ;)
<jenda> somerville32_?
<elkbuntu> jenda, corey has to get it through the -news mailing list
<jenda> beuno^
<jenda> thx, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hence it is going to be hard to do it without corey
<beuno> yes, that was what I thought
<jenda> I'm sure you can find someone to smuggle it through.
<beuno> I've been trying for 4 days
<beuno> but no one seems to have "the authority" to
<jenda> hmm
* jenda has no idea, sorry :/
<tsmithe> stupid bureaucracy
<beuno> @seen burgwork
<beuno> :/
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> do /msg nickserv ;)
<tsmithe> @seen is borken and seenserv is cruddy
<tsmithe> "Last Seen: 1 day (0h 59m 11s) ago (Burgundavia seen 3 days (22h 48m 43s) ago)"
<tsmithe> beuno, ^^
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> well, I'll sit on til tomorrow, then start buging christina at canonical
<tsmithe> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-08
<beuno> jenda  :)
<beuno> I seem to be very naggy since you came back
* beuno is thinking on marking UWN #30 as finished on the wiki, redirect /Current to #31 (standard release procedure)
<beuno> and start up #31
<beuno> when Corey can, he'll send it out
<beuno> Burgwork!!!
* beuno jumps up and down
* beuno jumps higher
<beuno> Burgwork: whenever you have a few min, can you get back to me on the UWN email?
<Burgwork> will try beuno
<beuno> Burgwork: :(
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> that was :)
<beuno> sent the email to ubuntu-news@
<beuno> redirected the wiki
<beuno> just needs your authorization to go through
<beuno> I'm working on #31 now
<Burgwork> oh, rock
<Burgwork> ok, I can do that
<beuno> :D   it's all I need
<beuno> (I went ahead and pushed forward)
<beuno> also, if you can, change the topic
<Burgwork> that is good
<beuno> it's the last thing on the checklist
<beuno> sorry I got so annoying, I just really wanted to get that back on track
<Burgwork> is far from annoyiung
<Burgwork> if thise one looks good,  I will give you the passowrd
<beuno> :D
<beuno> lionel: ping
<beuno> elkbuntu: ping
<beuno> meatballhat: ping
<meatballhat> beuno: oi!
<beuno> :D    want to write a quick piece about your LoCo being approved, for UWN 31?
<meatballhat> I'd love to!  we be in the middle of a meeting :)  ... can I get that out tomorrow morn?  you trying to release UWN 31 tonight?
<beuno> meatballhat: great
<beuno> no, un sunday
<beuno> on
<beuno> so you can take your time
<meatballhat> beuno: great!
<beuno> email it to me or just add it on yourself:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue31
<beuno> make it more or less short (a paragraph), see how the "LoCo News" sections are in previous UWN's
<meatballhat> will do  :)  ... 
<beuno> thanks a bunch!
<beuno> also, I haven't forgot about diy website, I've just been coding so much at work I have really been trying to avoid it
<beuno> I will either get it done this week, or find someone who will
<meatballhat> beuno: right on :) ... I've been crazy at work lately, too ... it happens :D
<beuno> I'm thinking on going on for Ubuntu membership
<beuno> what do you think?
<meatballhat> beuno: do it!  you've been really involved these past several months
<beuno> :D  mind giving me some pointers?   you've already gone through the process
<beuno> I got the wiki page up:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinAlbisetti
* meatballhat looks  :)
<beuno> (sponsor section on the botton *wink* *wink*)
<meatballhat> I'm on it   :)
* beuno smiles
<AaronMT> Where can I find high-resolution Ubuntu images: logo / desktop resources
<beuno> AaronMT: give me sec, I'll fetch the URL
<AaronMT> Thanks im a little lost on the marketting page, at the wiki
<beuno> AaronMT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<AaronMT> Thanks
<beuno> np
<jenda> * beuno jumps up and down
<jenda> * beuno jumps higher
<jenda> Great job beuno :)
<Burgundavia> yay!
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> I am going to gone all weekend, otherwise I would help
<jenda> beuno: hehe... perhaps, we should include an 'errata' section in 31 :) The quiz part, for one, was just copied from last. I have no idea if there were quizzen in the meantime, though.
<beuno> jenda: ping
<nixternal> !seen Juliux
<nixternal> wth has he been?
* nixternal goes back to learning
<tsmithe> nixternal, seen is broken
<tsmithe> run /msg nickserv info on the nick
* tsmithe dislikes seenserv anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> when is the next UWN supposed to be released?
<tsmithe> sooner, if you help ;)
<tsmithe> (says he who does little help)
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: i meant date wise so I can plan accordingly.
<Admiral_Chicago> well ill figure it out after class.
<tsmithe> sorry :)
<tsmithe> i don't know (else i'd have said)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways. bbl
<tsmithe> see ya
<beuno_> Admiral_Chicago: on sunday!
<beuno_> March 11th
<beuno_> I need an OP to change the topic
<beuno_> !ops
<beuno_> @ops
<MenZa> >_>
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno_: thanks
<poningru> gaah we have to fix this UWN thing
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: whats wrong with it
<poningru> uh... its not being put out?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean specifically?
<Admiral_Chicago> 30 is out
<Admiral_Chicago> 31 is in progress
<poningru> right after like 5 weeks
<beuno_> poningru: I'm on it
<beuno_> 31 is in progress for March 11 (sunday)
<beuno_> if we do release on htat date
<poningru> beuno_: wiki or gobby?
<beuno_> it's practically weekly again  :D
<beuno_> wiki for now
<beuno_> gonno keep it at the wiki unless we do specific sprints
<beuno_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue31
<beuno_> any help is very much apreciated!
<Seveas> beuno_, sup?
<beuno_> Seveas: :D
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> what needs to be changed?
<beuno_> I need to change it to:Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN, as Cody is on leave. UWN #30 is out, UWN #31 is in progress to be released Sunday March 11th
<Seveas> no more edit party?
<beuno_> party never happened  :(
<beuno_> but UWN #
<Seveas> it's not 03:00 UTC yet
<beuno_> 30 got out anyway  :p
<beuno_> that topic is like 20days old
<Seveas> ahhh
<beuno_> set by Burgwork at Tue Feb 13 15:16:19 2007
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Seveas] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN, as Cody is on leave. UWN #30 is out, UWN #31 is in progress to be released Sunday March 11th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-09
<beuno> theCore: actually, much easier in here :D
<theCore> ah, ok
<beuno> it's about the UWN
<theCore> yes?
<beuno> I need to fill up the trivia section:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue31
<theCore> oh, I can do it
<beuno> ;)   thanks!
<theCore> hmm... it seems already done...
<beuno> half way
<beuno> it's all the data I got
<beuno> I need next weeks sponsor and prize
<beuno> I also wanted you to verify it was correct
<theCore> jenda: ping?
<theCore> it been a while since I last saw jenda...
<beuno> he's been gone for a few weeks
<beuno> and seems a bit scarce these days
<beuno> guess he's getting up to speed
<theCore> sorry, beuno. I can't say if there will be a prize/sponsor for next week quiz 
<beuno> who can?
<theCore> jenda
<beuno> aah, ok
<beuno> I'll keep pinging him then
<beuno> thanks!
<theCore> np
<beuno> elkbuntu: ping
<theCore> the marketing team seems to weaken... it's losing momentum
<beuno> a bit, yeah
<beuno> the most active members are a bit... well... inactive  :D
<beuno> guess it's just a phase, they'll get back in, or new people will come along to help, I'm sure
<theCore> yeah, I hope :)
<beuno> I'm sure, just needs a boost
<theCore> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+windows+vista%2C+windows+xp%2C+os+x&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<theCore> Ubuntu is more popular than Vista :)
<beuno> :D
* beuno jumps up and down
<beuno> that's certanly worth mentioning in the UWN...
<theCore> nah, that isn't really scientific
<beuno> but it's google search statistics, it isn't random babiling either...
<theCore> it is just some trends
<beuno> :/  well, maybe not UWN, but it sure has to go somewhere...
<theCore> Google Trends is certainly a nice tool for finding news items for UWN 
<beuno> I've always used google news
<theCore> yeah, that is better :)
<beuno> order by date, and voila!
<mindspin> can anybody explain what companion postfix server is?
<mindspin> I'm translating uwn
<lionel> hi mindspin
<mindspin> hi
<lionel> It is a companion for postfix server :)
<mindspin> hehe
<lionel> I mean a software that works with postfix
<mindspin>  like "mate"
<lionel> yep
<lionel> it works with postfix but does not come with postfix
<mindspin> but its not a plug in
<lionel> nope
<lionel> (postfix have not realy a plugin architecture btw)
<mindspin> I can not translate it as "Kumpel" what mate is in german ;-)
* lionel does not know anything to german :)
<mindspin> copain
<mindspin> would you translate it to copaine or copine or ami?
<mindspin> in french?
<juliux> meatballhat, did you get your shirt?
* jenda stretches his ubuntu-shirt-decorated arms
<juliux> hi jenda 
<jenda> heya jules :)
<meatballhat> juliux: not yet  .... :)
<juliux> meatballhat, ah dhl is very slow this time
<meatballhat> got a Trackin' #?
<juliux> no
<meatballhat> I'm patient ... .mostly  ;-)
<juliux> because i send it via deutschepost and it is only a normal package
<meatballhat> gotcha
<meatballhat> no worries
<juliux> only a normal letter
<meatballhat> ...although I *did* have an eerily lifelike dream in which I found a box buried in a snowdrift with a German postmark .... hmmmmm
<jenda> Dan, did you drink lately? ;)
<meatballhat> jenda: just some Peppermint Tea  ;-)  ... lungs == clogged
<jenda> how fast do you think a tea addiction can be formed?
<jenda> I believe I managed in 2 days.
<jenda> beuno: stickers packed and ready
<jenda> will be there soon.
<beuno> jenda,  :D  thanks!
<jenda> 
<meatballhat> jenda: (boioioioing)  Tea addiction in progress  :P
* jenda goes refill his internal beer supply, which has been utterly depleted.
<beuno> heh, go, important stuff first
<beuno> elkbuntu: ping
<beuno> jenda: ping+1
<MitchM> jenda, ping+2
<MitchM> :P
<beuno> get in line buddy!
<beuno> :p
<beuno> last he said was:  * jenda goes refill his internal beer supply, which has been utterly depleted.
<beuno> so he might be passed out somewhere
<theCore> while not jenda.answered:
<theCore>     ping(jenda)
<beuno> aaah, python
<theCore> :)
<beuno> goto love the mandatory tabs
<theCore> the spacing isn't mandatory. This is valid, too:  while not jenda.answered: ping(jenda)
* MenZa rawrs at theCore
<theCore> yeah, this style is strongly discouraged :)
<MitchM> while($jenda eq 'away'){ print('Ping jenda');}
<theCore> I am having fun crashing Python, right now
<MitchM> I still like perl.
<MitchM> but i've only written one python script
<MitchM> and was angry and how much I liked it
<MitchM> so I refused to use it.
<theCore> coding in Perl is funny
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> sure is] 
<MitchM> :)
<meatballhat> for nerd in #ubuntu-marketing: kick nerd
<meatballhat> :P
<MitchM> haha!
<theCore> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<meatballhat> raise BS_detector
<theCore> >>> for nerd in #ubuntu-marketing: kick nerd
<theCore>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<theCore>     for nerd in #ubuntu-marketing: kick nerd
<theCore>                                            ^
<theCore> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<MitchM> lol...
<meatballhat> heehee
<theCore> Python don't like your #
<theCore> # is the comment character :)
<MitchM> foreach $nerd-name{ print("Kick Nerd \r"); }
<MitchM> well...
<MitchM> or not.
<meatballhat> for nerd in IRC.Freenode.ubuntu-marketing: kick nerd    #  :P
<MitchM> :P
<beuno> hahah
<theCore> nerd-name should be an array no? So, it would be  foreach @nerd-name{ print("Kick Nerd \n"); }
<MitchM> foreach @lame-piece-of-coding{ print("/squelch $sender"); }
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> \n = \r
<theCore> okay, I will stop criticizing your pseudo-code
<theCore> and \n is not \r
<MitchM> hehe thanks :)
<meatballhat> class myself(nerd):  def __init__(self): print "hello, my name is", self.name, "and I\'m addicted to dropping code jokes"
<MitchM> i mean - i wanted the \r :P
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> nice meatballhat :P
<theCore> meatballhat: you're a nerd subclass!
<beuno> lionel: ping
<meatballhat> oh yeah... the O'Reilly library is earning its keep    B-)
* MitchM has 12 Oreilly books on his desk.
<theCore> ouch...
<MitchM> beat that :p
<theCore> I only got one
<meatballhat> :(  .... only 11    
<meatballhat> :D
<MitchM> hehe
<MitchM> (5 pocket refrences)
<theCore> the Regular Expression one
<meatballhat> wait!  thot goofy JavaScript Pocket ref makes 12!
* beuno regular expressions make my head hurt
<MitchM> doh!
<MitchM> RegEx is fun :)
<beuno> fun, painful, small line
<meatballhat> if self.nerdCred == MitchM.nerdCred: print self.name, 'must be waaaay too bored'
<MitchM> lol - im not the only bored one here meatballhat :P
<meatballhat> sheesh ... I need to get back to work  :P   thanks all for humoring this nerd subclass   
<MitchM> likewise :)
<meatballhat> MitchM:  you know Zope3 at all?
<beuno> heheh
<beuno> now I have to work out of guilt
<MitchM> meatballhat, sure dont
<meatballhat> MitchM: 'twas worth a shot ;-)
<MitchM> :)
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: super-ping
<theCore> nice... I hacked Python syntax :)
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: pong ^ n
<theCore> so, def foo<n>:
<theCore>          return n + 1 
<theCore> works
<beuno> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> whats up?
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: do you want to do the xubuntu team writeup then?
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: sure, i can talk to Jim, he might be able to give me a good word
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great!  I believe that would go under "Team of the week"
<Admiral_Chicago> he's on the Chicago LoCo so we I can give him a call
<beuno> that's one of the trickiest sections, so it would really help
* MenZa lifts an eyebrow
<beuno> keep in mind the release date is sunday
* beuno raises both eyebrow 
<beuno> *s
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: yep, i know it
<Admiral_Chicago> are we doing feisty changes?
<MenZa> The /Chicago/ LoCo? Am I the only one who finds it odd to have a city have a localization team?
<MenZa> :o
<MitchM> they just really love their ubuntu,
<MitchM> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: might want to add the Ubuntu Illinois team
<Admiral_Chicago> ill do it
<theCore> oh, I could add a `end' token, and make Python ignore white spaces ... but that would be evil :) 
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: I'm thinking no feisty changes on this one, maybe next one if I can get somerville32_ or Corey back on board
<Admiral_Chicago> MenZa: we do have 9 million people in chicago area...
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: i have the script to grab them, if Cody isn't back by 32, we can run it
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great, altough I would like to have some sort of poll to see if Feisty changes actually is something people read
<beuno> it takes up a lot of work, and I'm not sure it's very apreciated
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, we can do that in the long run.
<beuno> maybe add one in this one, make one on launchpad and add it in #31, if there are enough votes, we'll put Feisty changes back in for #32
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: i realized Xubuntu Testing is already on 31
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: right, maybe we should move it to the "Community Spotlight" and rephrase it a bit, what do you think?
<MenZa> Admiral_Chicago: :P
<Admiral_Chicago> we can do that.
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll do it now
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great, thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<beuno> I'll probably take care of the "In the press" section
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno: done.
<Admiral_Chicago> bb/l
<beuno> Admiral_Chicago: great, cya later!
<mindspin> elkbuntu ping
<lionel> beuno: pong
<mindspin> yeah
<beuno> lionel: wanna help with UWN  :D
<lionel> yeah, how I can help ? :)
<mindspin> yep me too
<mindspin> bueno do you know what parts elkbuntu is editing in the "in the press section" I could summarize the links a bit
<mindspin> (and add some fresh ones)
<beuno> well, AFAIK, elkbuntu isn't doing any parts
<beuno> there are some links in the "In the press" section
<beuno> maybe you can review then and sum them up?
<mindspin> didn#t you write on the list she#s ataking care for 2in the press"?
<mindspin> That#s what I#m asking for
<mindspin> bah
<mindspin> '
<beuno> mindspin: no, that she usually does the "LoCo News" part
<beuno> at least that's what I meant
<mindspin> ah missread it then
<mindspin> ok , deal
<mindspin> I'm gonna have a look at it
<beuno> great, thanks, that will really make the sunday deadline look possible!
<mindspin> bah what is this? http://linux.sys-con.com/read/326942.htm
<mindspin> have a look, or better listen!
<beuno> whaaaat?
<beuno> why is he talking to me on a webpage?
<mindspin> I'll delete that link
<beuno> yes please  :D
<mindspin> http://linux.sys-con.com/read/335927.htm beware of this it froze my firefox
<mindspin> I'll delete it too
<beuno> yeah, doesn't seem to user friendly
<jenda> roflmao
<jenda> I'm utterly pung now, for sure
<jenda> and neither MitchM nor beuno are around.
<jenda> oh well, tomorrow.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-10
<poningru> where are we doing UWN?
<rjian> can someone give me the link of the UNWN?
<rjian> i mean UWN
<rjian> :)
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue31
<rjian> poningru: do it still more article?
<poningru> clarify
<rjian> i mean can i still add article on the community news?
<Madpilot> the UWN Monster is always hungry.
<poningru> yeah dude
<poningru> add away
<tuxcrafter> hello guys is this good english? :  The short come of no 3D drivers for the chipset is a real pain in the ass.  
<tsmithe> no - you see, "arse" is correct.
<tuxcrafter> tsmithe: ok but it is not a typical dutch expression! it can be used in English? 
<tsmithe> yeah sure
<tsmithe> there's no space between "short" and "come" in "shortcome" though :)
<tuxcrafter> tsmithe: ok thanks and do you have tie rips in englisch (plastic binding tools)
* jenda mumbles about OT
<tsmithe> tuxcrafter, yea but i'm not sure what they are called
<tsmithe> i just see and use them, and call them "thingies" :S
<tsmithe> jenda, you're a czech. therefore you know
<tsmithe> (\o/ for stupid logic)
<jenda> huh?
<jenda> which?
<jenda> what is what called?
<tsmithe> "do you have tie rips in englisch (plastic binding tools)"
<jenda> tie rips? plastic binding?
<tuxcrafter> little plastic thinks you can use to bind cables together how are they calt
<tuxcrafter> plastic things
<tsmithe> jenda, if you do a google image search, you get a good result: http://jwbasecamp.com/Articles/Canister%20Stands/Images/Cable_Tie.jpg
<tuxcrafter> yes those :-D
<jenda> ah
<tsmithe> :)
<jenda> :)
<tuxcrafter> how do you call them in a universal language :-P
<tsmithe> do they have a name?
<tuxcrafter> i will call them cable binders :-D
<tuxcrafter> plastic cable binders
<tsmithe> :)
<tuxcrafter> I have made a nice review of a mini-itx motherboard and i am a ubuntu philosopher. So I want to create a wiki for system for ubuntu to upload my special reviews! Can someone help me create a good wiki layout
<tuxcrafter> I want to have my personal ubuntu wiki to have a menu to my review and bechmark system
<tuxcrafter> i am going know let me now if someone can help with wiki i will be on the meetings irc
<tuxcrafter> bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-11
<AaronMT> Where can I downloda the Ubuntu Human icons?
<beuno> jenda: very far-fetched ping
<tonyyarusso> Isn't it like 5 am for him?
<beuno> not sure, but I haven't been able to catch him at any time frame lately
<beuno> btw, I've just decided to try and get ubuntu membership, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinAlbisetti
<tonyyarusso> cool
<beuno> so I'm looking for supporters  :D
<tonyyarusso> righto - is the next mtg scheduled?
<jenda> beuno: pong
<jenda> actually, it's 4:30
<beuno> I added myself about an hour ago
<beuno> jenda!  amazing!
<tonyyarusso> lol
<jenda> beuno: Sweet, I was thinking of suggesting you run for membership. You can count on my support.
<beuno> jenda, :D
<beuno> any suggestions are very very welcome
<beuno> I've seen a few go through the process, but I'm not sure how membership requests are accepted or declined
<jenda> beuno: the wikipage and supporters are key...
<jenda> lemme have a look
<beuno> well, going to have to actively search for supporters  :p
<beuno> although I know your support gets me quite a few points!
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> actually, founding and leading a loco is usually enough on its own, let alone with the help of your marketing endeavors :)
<jenda> good luck
<beuno> really?    well, that's good news!
<jenda> when's the meeting?
<beuno> I don't see any meetings scheduled yet
<jenda> Having to get up at this time is cruel :/
<lecaros> leading chilean loco was very useful to mruiz membership
<lecaros> our 2nd chileanubuntu member
<beuno> jenda: your waking up at this time??
<jenda> beuno: having someone from argentina to support you would help, too
<jenda> no
<jenda> I said 'getting up'
<jenda> It doesn't imply 'waking up'
<jenda> That'll come after I finish the big pot of caffeine-rich green tea :)
<beuno> jenda: I can have plenty of members from my loco to support me, it's just none of them are "ubuntu members"
<jenda> ah - well, it'd still help to have one or two confirm that you indeed actively lead the team there.
<beuno> great, will talk to the most active ones
<beuno> and the best way is for them to add themselves on the wiki page?
<jenda> not really, unless they want to candidate at the same time too.
<jenda> they can support you even if they don't candidate.
<beuno> oh, no, I meant *my* wiki page
<jenda> the best way is for them to come to the meeting and say a sentence about you :)
* jenda runs off to shower, brb
<beuno> thanks jenda, have fun
<beuno> I'm running off too
<beuno> bye all
<lecaros> bye beuno
<beuno> lecaros   :)
<beuno> I lied
<beuno> jenda: when you get back, would it possible to setup a poll on the marketing launchpad?
<beuno> I want to have a poll to see if users want to keep the "Feisty Changes" section in UWN
<tonyyarusso> And every person that says yes gets roped into doing it for a week ;)
<beuno> eeeeeexactly!
<beuno> :D
<tsmithe> beuno, i think feisty changes should only be kept in the case where users will notice a big change or improvement or new features. a change that says "oh this release included some bug fixes" always seemed rather unnecessary to me
<tsmithe> jenda, why did you get up so early?
<tsmithe> oh and good luck on membership, beuno 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<beuno> who's awake and wants to help me go through UWN's pre-release checklist?
<beuno> elkbuntu: mind checking out the LoCo News section before we go live?
<beuno> I'm going to be releasing in a couple of hours, so if anyone has a few minutes to look over it, I'd appreciate it
<nixternal> juliux: I got the shirts last week. thanks! Polo was to small, but the t-shirt works :)
<juliux> nixternal, good
<beuno> jenda: real quick and easy ping
<jenda> beuno: real lazy and tired pong
<beuno> can you change the topic to reflect UWN #31 is out, working on #32?
<beuno> to be released Sunday March 18th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
<jenda> nope... I don't think I can.
<beuno> ;D
<jenda> it'd require concentration...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN, as Cody is on leave. UWN #31 is out, UWN #32 is in progress to be released Sunday March 18th
<jenda> ..and actually reading and understanding what you are trying to say...
<beuno> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<jenda> ...which is currently beyond my cognitive abilities...
<jenda> ...and besides, notice that 'lazy' above...
<jenda> ...and... I just wasted all the effort I spared myself...
<jenda> <sigh>
<jenda> :)
<beuno> I'll get back to my "the office" episodes and let you just float away
<beuno> :p
* jenda floats away towards his bed
<juliux> gn8 jenda 
<jenda> oi, juliux
<jenda> I just came back from that marvelous country of yours...
<jenda> ...but I was there on business, so no fun :)
<jenda> nighty nigth.
<juliux> jenda, i will bring your stickers to cebit this week;)
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> don't forget to mention posters are available >:->
<jenda> (zzz)
<juliux> i will hang up some posters on cebit
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-04
<CieD> Team, thanks for my shipit disks!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-05
<DPic> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Complete_Guide_to_Digital_Freedom_Activism
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-09
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_81
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-05
<miha> http://potrebna.si my attempt to market (in united colours of benetton way) in our language potrebna.si means you(girl)'re horny
<miha> hehe
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-08
<tottto-drummond> hello folks
<tottto-drummond> anybody here ??
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue132
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-08
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue183 
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-03-14
<masteredu> hello
<masteredu> how you find ubuntu 10.04"s new theme?
<masteredu> echo > /dev/null ???
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly News is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue184
<pep> :)
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-07
 * Linden940 is away: time to go kill the evil monkey thats in my dreams!!!
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-08
<awanti> Hi. I want to start ubuntu technical support in my local area. So i want charge for the support. Without sharing that revenue to canonical. Can i do this?
<awanti> plz. any buddy suggest me
<DawnLight> hey my friend in england wants to promote ubuntu in an event. who should he contact for marketing materials and maybe also support
<DawnLight> he is organizing the event and wants to invite someone from ubuntu to promote there
<elky> DawnLight, #ubuntu-uk probably
<DawnLight> thanks elky
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-09
<andrejz> Hello!
<andrejz> I was wondering if anyone know where can i find  openoffice presentation template with new ubuntu design
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-12
 * Linden940 is away: going to get something to eat.
<snowbird> installed 10.3  but cannot get internet at all
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:48:46)
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-13
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-03-09
<Nat> hello!
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-03-05
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-03-06
<Guest87087> ok my question is with brochures and flyers what type of paper there usually printed on. I get multipurpose paper is an option but is there another significant paper material one prints these types of reading material on?
<Guest87087> ...Because the most distinct difference in papers is either multipurpose or photo paper which then the options are like paint semigloss, matte , or gloss.
<Guest87087> ...I am trying to determine what paper material is normally used for each type of advertisement , sign , or business marketing method.
<Guest87087> ....I would imagine the gloss is like you see at an ice cream shop , restaurant menu's (under the laminated top layer) ,...
<Guest87087> ...Most billboards i would imagine are at least semigloss though maybe i am wrong some wall posters i am looking at looks semigloss.  
<Guest87087> ...Anybody on today good with advertisement
<Guest87087> If so do you care to talk for a little while.
<Guest87087> ...if so please elaborate
#ubuntu-marketing 2020-03-02
<Jjackeline1401> Hello
<Jjackeline1401> can you explain me all about this group?
<Jjackeline1401> i want to know how to apply this technique in my work
